# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الطلاق والخلع

## محمد عادل رأفت

الطلاق
جعل الله الزواج سكنًا ورحمة ومودة، ولكن قد ينشأ بين الزوجين ما يعكر صفو هذه العلاقة الطيبة، وقد تكون الأسباب التي أدت إلى الخلاف بين الزوجين تافهة يمكن معالجتها أو تفاديها، فعلى المرأة أن تتعقل أمورها ولا تتسرع في طلب الطلاق من زوجها لأتفه الأسباب؛ فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أيما امرأة سألت زوجها الطلاق في غير ما بأس، فحرام عليها رائحة الجنة) _[أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه].
وقد تكون أسباب الخلاف قوية، فتفشل أمامها كل مساعي الوفاق والصلح بين الزوجين، عندئذ لا يكون هناك حل لهذه الخلافات إلا بإنهاء العلاقة الزوجية، وذهاب كل من الزوجين إلى سبيله {وإن يتفرقا يغن الله كلا من سعته} [النساء: 130]. والطلاق أحسن وسيلة لإنهاء العلاقة الزوجية عند تعذر استمرارها، ومعناه حل الرابطة الزوجية الصحيحة من جانب الزوج بلفظ مخصوص.
ولقد جعل الله الطلاق بيد الزوج وذلك مراعاة لأمور منها :
- الحرص على بيت الزوجية من الانهيار، لأن جعل الطلاق بيد الزوجة بما عرف عنها من عاطفة قد تصل بها إلى حد التهور فيتهدد أمن الأسرة، لكن الرجل أكثر تريثًا وبعدًا عن الانفعال.
- الطلاق يستتبع أمورًا مالية مثل: دفع مؤخر الصداق، ونفقة العدة والمتعة، وهي أمور تجبر الرجل على التروي في إيقاع الطلاق إن لم يحمله على ذلك ما هو أكبر. ثم إن المرأة تستطيع أن تشترط لنفسها الحق في الطلاق، كما أن لها أن تنهي الزواج إذا تعذرت حياتها مع زوجها بطرق أخرى كالخلع والتفريق القضائي إذا كان السبب معقولا.
ولقد جعل الشرع الإسلامي لحق الرجل في الطلاق حدودًا، ومن ذلك:
1- ألا يقع الطلاق لسبب تافه غير معتبر شرعًا، وعلى الرجل أن يدرك أنه مسئول أمام الله عن تهاونه في استخدام هذا الحق، فالأمر ليس سهلاً، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أبغض الحلال إلى الله الطلاق) [أبو داود].
2- أن يكون الطلاق في طهر لم يجامع الرجل امرأته فيه، فإذا طلق في حيض أو في طهر جامع فيه، وقع الطلاق، وأثم المطلق عند جماعة من العلماء، وخالف ذلك جماعة أخرى من العلماء حيث قالوا: إن الطلاق لا يقع.
3- أن يكون الطلاق مفرقًا لا يجمع فيه أكثر من طلقة واحدة، فإذا طلق الرجل ثلاثًا مجتمعة أو في مجلس واحد اعتبره بعض العلماء ثلاثًا، وقال آخرون: إن الطلاق ثلاثًا يقع طلقة واحدة.
أنواع الطلاق:
الطلاق نوعان:
طلاق رجعي: ويحدث بالطلقة الأولى أو الثانية يوقعها الزوج على زوجته التي دخل بها دخولا حقيقيًّا، على أن لا يكون الطلاق في مقابل مال، وهذا الطلاق لا يترتب عليه أثر لفرقة ما دامت المطلقة في العدة، حيث يكون للزوج حق مراجعة زوجته فتصبح حلا لزوجها، فإذا انقضت العدة دون أن يراجعها، أصبحت مطلقته ولا يجوز له منها شيء إلا بعقد ومهر جديدين.
طلاق بائن: وينقسم إلى بينونة صغرى وبينونة كبرى، فالبينونة الصغرى هي الطلاق الأول والثاني بعد انتهاء فترة العدة، ويسمى كذلك لأنه يمكن للرجل أن يعيد زوجته بعقد ومهر جديدين، ولا يملك عليها إلا بقية الطلقات الثلاث، فلو كان قد طلقها مرة واحدة تبقى له طلقتان، وإن كان قد طلقها مرتين تبقى له الطلقة الأخيرة فقط.
ويعتبر الطلاق قبل الدخول، والطلاق في مقابل عوض وهو الخلع عند من يعتبر الخلع طلاقًا، والطلاق بسبب العيب إذا كان للمرة الأولى أو الثانية، كل ذلك يدخل تحت الطلاق البائن بينونة صغرى، والطلاق البائن بينونة كبرى هو الطلاق للمرة الثالثة، فلا يباح بعده للرجل أن يراجع زوجته إلا إذا تزوجت بآخر، ثم دخل بها ثم فارقها واعتدَّت، ولابد من عقد ومهر جديدين.
ألفاظ الطلاق:
ويقع الطلاق بأي لفظ يقع به عرفًا ويفهمه الطرفان، كما يقع بالكتابة ونحو ذلك.
الطلاق بالكناية: وهو لا يقع إلا بالنية، وذلك لأن الكناية تحمل معنى الطلاق وغيره، ويفصل في ذلك النية والقصد، مثل من يقول: (الحقي بأهلك)، فلا تعد طلاقًا إلا إذا كانت نيته الطلاق، فقد قالت عائشة -رضي الله عنها-: إن ابنة الجون لما أدخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودنا منها، قالت: أعوذ بالله منك. فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لقد عذت بعظيم، الحقي بأهلك) [البخاري]، فكانت هذه الكناية طلاقًا، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم نوى بها الطلاق.
وقال كعب بن مالك في قصة تخلفه عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة تبوك:... وإذا رسولُ رسولِ الله يأتيني، فقال: إنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمرك أن تعتزل امرأتك. فقال: أطلقها أم ماذا أفعل؟ قال: بل اعتزلها فلا تقربها. قال: فقلت لامرأتي: الحقي بأهلك. [متفق عليه]، فلم تكن تلك الكناية بعينها طلاقًا هنا؛ لأن كعبًا -رضي الله عنه- لم ينْوِ بها الطلاق.
وإذا حدَّث الرجل نفسه بالطلاق من غير أن يتلفظ به لسانه، فإن هذا لا يكون طلاقًا؛ لأن الله قد تجاوز للناس عما في أنفسهم فيما فيه ذنب، فكذلك لا يترتب عليه من الأمور المباحة حكم. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إن الله تجاوز لأمتي عما حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تعمل به أو تكلم به) [متفق عليه].
طلاق المجنون والغاضب غضبًا شديدًا: بحيث إذا سئل عمن يعرفه من الناس قال: لا أعرفه، وما إلى ذلك، فهذا الطلاق لا يقع على الصحيح من أقوال العلماء، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا طلاق ولا عتاق في إغلاق)_[أحمد، وأبو داود، وابن ماجه]. والإغلاق هو غياب القدرة على التمييز غيبة دائمة أو مؤقتة فيحصل بالجنون والغضب الشديد والسكر وما في معناها.
طلاق السكران: يرى جمهور العلماء أنه يقع إذا شرب ما أذهب عقله عالمًا بالتحريم بغير ضرورة أو عذر.
طلاق المكرَه: لا يقع عند الجمهور؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله تجاوز لي عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه)_[أبو داود]. وعلى هذا فالمخطئ (أي من زل لسانه بلفظ الطلاق) لا يقع طلاقه.
طلاق الهازل واللاعب: (الهازل هو من يقصد اللفظ دون ما يترتب عليه، واللاعب هو من يلعب باللفظ فلا يقصده ولا يقصد معناه، لكن أجاب زوجته إلى طلبها ملاعبة وممازحة) فيه خلاف بين العلماء، فمنهم من قال: إن هذا الطلاق يقع؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ثلاث جدهن جد، وهزلهن جد؛ النكاح والطلاق والرجعة) [أحمد، وأبو داود، وابن ماجه، والترمذي]. ومنهم من قال: إنه لايقع، واستدلوا بقوله تعالى: {وإن عزموا الطلاق}
[البقرة: 227] والعزم يقتضي إرادة الفعل والعلم به، ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات) [البخاري]. ولم ينْوِ الهازل واللاعب الطلاق هنا.
الشك في وقوع الطلاق: إذا شك الرجل في الطلاق فلا اعتبار للشك، فاليقين لا يزول بالشك باتفاق الفقهاء، وعلى المرأة أن تطمئن إلى ذلك.
تفويض المرأة في تطليق نفسها: يمكن للرجل أن يفوض امرأته في تطليق نفسها، ومن صيغ التطليق: اختاري نفسك، أو أمرك بيدك، أو طلقي نفسك إن شئت. وهنا إذا اختارت المرأة الطلاق يكون طلاقها بائنًا على أصح الأقوال، أما إذا اختارت البقاء في عصمته فلا يعد هذا طلاقًا، فقد قالت السيدة عائشة - رضي الله عنها-: خيرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاخترناه فلم يعدَّها شيئًا_[الجماعة]. كما يجوز للرجل توكيل غيره في الطلاق.
الإشهاد على الطلاق:
الطلاق يقع بدون إشهاد على رأي جمهور الفقهاء، لأن الطلاق من حق الزوج، وقد جعله الله بيده، ولم يجعل الله لغيره حقًّا فيه، قال تعالى: {وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف} [البقرة: 231] قال ابن القيم: فجعل الطلاق لمن نكح؛ لأنه له الإمساك وهو الرجعة.
لكن روي عن بعض الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة آل البيت أن الإشهاد على الطلاق واجب، واستدلوا بقوله تعالى: {فإذا بلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو فارقوهن بمعروف وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم } [الطلاق: 2]، وعن
عمران بن حصين -رضي الله عنه- أنه سئل عن الرجل يطلق امرأته ثم يقع بها، ولم يشهد على طلاقها ولا على رجعتها، فقال: طلقت لغير سنة، وراجعت لغير سنة. أشهد على طلاقها وعلى رجعتها ولا تعد [أبو داود].
فظاهر هذه النصوص يقتضي القول بوجوب الإشهاد على الطلاق وعلى الرجعة، وهذا أولى في الحقيقة، خاصة في زماننا هذا، الذي ضعف فيه اليقين، وفسدت الذاكرة، وتسرع الناس في إيقاع الطلاق، فالإشهاد أحوط لدين المرء وأكثر عونًا على التزام الحق وحفظ الحقوق.
مسألة الهدم:
من بانت بينونة صغرى من زوجها ثم تزوجت آخر ثم طلقت ثم عادت إلى زوجها بعد انقضاء عدتها من الثاني فلابد من عقد جديد، والراجح أن الزوج يملك على زوجته بعد العقد الجديد الطلقات الثلاث، حيث إن الزوج الثاني يهدم ما دون الثلاث من الطلقات كما يهدم الثلاث.
المحلِّل والمحلَّل:
إذا طلق الرجل امرأته ثلاثًا، بانت منه بينونة كبرى، فتصبح محرمة عليه، ولا تحل له حتى يتزوجها رجل آخر زواجًا شرعيًّا صحيحًا ويدخل بها، فإن رغب في دوام الحياة معها، كان له ذلك، أما إذا كرهها (أي الزوج الثاني) فطلقها، فللزوج الأول أن يتزوجها، قال تعالى عن الرجل الذي يطلق زوجته للمرة الثالثة: {فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجًا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله} [البقرة: 230].
وسئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رجل طلق امرأته فتزوجتْ زوجًا غيره، فدخل بها ثم طلقها قبل أن يواقعها.. أتحل للأول؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا. حتى يذوق الآخر عسيلتها، وتذوق عسيلته)_[النسائي]. أما إذا استأجر الزوج -الذي طلق زوجته ثلاثًا- رجلا يعقد على زوجته دون أن يراها عقدًا صوريا ثم يطلقها في الحال، نظير مبلغ معين من المال، فإن ذلك لا يحلِّل المرأة لزوجها، وحياته معها بهذه الكيفية حرام، ولعن الله - تعالى- المحلِّل (الرجل المستأجَر) والمحلَّل له (الزوج المطلق)، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ألا أخبركم بالتيس المستعار؟). قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله. قال: (هو المحلِّل. لعن الله المحلِّل والمحلَّل له) [ابن ماجه].
الرجعة:
يحق للرجل أن يراجع مطلقته ما دامت في فترة العدة وذلك إذا طلقها طلقة واحدة رجعية أو اثنتين، قال تعالى: {وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحًا} [البقرة: 228]. واختلف الفقهاء في كيفية مراجعة الرجل لزوجته، فقال بعضهم: إذا جامعها فقد راجعها بشرط أن ينوي به الرجعة. وقال آخرون: لو لمسها لشهوة فقد راجعها، وتتم المراجعة بمجرد النية مع إخبار الزوجة بذلك، ولا يشترط رضا الزوجة لأن المراجعة حق للزوج.
التفريق القضائي:
وهو أمر مشروع لتمكين المرأة من إنهاء العلاقة الزوجية التي لا تستطيع إنهاءها بنفسها لعدم جعل الطلاق بيدها.
والتفريق القضائي نوعان :
1- تفريق يكون طلاقًا: والفرقة بالطلاق تعتبر طلقة بائنة، ومن الأسباب التي تطلب المرأة التفريق من أجلها فيقع طلاقًا عدم إنفاق الزوج عليها، ووجود بعض العيوب؛ سواءً كانت عيوبًا مشتركة منفّرة يصعب معها المقام إلا بتضرر كالجذام والبرص، أم عيوب جنسية خاصة بالرجل تمنع الجماع أو الإنجاب، وسوء العشرة، والغيبة الطويلة للزوج عن زوجته، ومثلها حبسه إذا طالت مدته وتضررت الزوجة، حتى وإن ترك لها مالاً كافيًا. ومن صور الفرقة التي تقع طلقة بائنة؛ والإيلاء بشروطه، والخلع عند من يراه طلاقاً.
2- تفريق يكون فسخًا: والفرقة بسبب الفسخ لا ينقص بها عدد الطلقات، والفسخ يكون بدخول أمر على العقد يمنع من استمراره كخيار البلوغ، أو اكتشاف أن الزوجين أخوان من الرضاعة، أو إسلام أحد الزوجين، والفسخ ينهي العلاقة الزوجية بمجرد وقوعه كالطلاق البائن.
إسلام أحد الزوجين قبل الآخر:
إذا أسلم أحد الزوجين قبل الآخر فإن نكاحهما موقوف، فإن أسلم الآخر قبل انقضاء عدة الزوجة، فالزواج باق على حاله، أما إذا انقضت عدة الزوجة، فلها أن تنكح من شاءت، ولها أن تنتظر، فإذا أسلم الذي لم يسلم منهما ولم تكن المرأة قد تزوجت رجعا إلى زواجهما من غير حاجة إلى تجديد النكاح.
قال الإمام ابن القيم: لا نعلم أحدًا جدد للإسلام نكاحه البتة، بل كان الواقع أحد أمرين : إما افتراقهما ونكاحها غيره، وإما بقاؤها عليه وإن تأخر إسلامها أو إسلامه. وعن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- قال: رد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب ابنته على أبي العاص بن الربيع بالنكاح الأول، ولم يحدث شيئًا. _[أحمد، وأبو داود، وابن ماجه]
اللعان:
إذا اتهم الرجل زوجته بالزنى بأية صورة من صور الاتهام، ولو بعدم إقراره على حملها منه أمام القاضي، فحكمه كما قال تعالى: {والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله إنه من الصادقين. والخامسة أن لعنت الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين. ويدرأ عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الكاذبين. والخامسة أن غضب الله عليه إن كان من الصادقين} [النور: 6-9].
ولابد من وجود ولي الأمر (القاضي) عند اللعان، وينبغي له أن يذكر المرأة ويعظها، والسنة في اللعان تقديم الرجل فيشهد قبل المرأة، وإذا امتنع الزوج عن اللعان يقام عليه حد القذف، وإذا امتنعت المرأة عن اللعان أقيم عليها حد الزنى، وتقع التفرقة بين الزوجين بعد الملاعنة، ويحرم كل منهما على الآخر ولا يجتمعان أبدًا في رأي جمهور الفقهاء، ويرى البعض الآخر أنه يجوز أن ينكحها مرة أخرى إذا كذَّب نفسه أو كان أحدهما ليس أهلا للشهادة.
وإذا لاعن الرجل امرأته ونفى ولده منها، عندئذ ينتفي نسب الولد من أبيه وتسقط نفقته عنه، ولا توارث بينهما، ويلحق الولد بأمه فهو يرثها وهي ترثه؛ لأن الولد يثبت بالفراش، وقد انتفى الفراش بالملاعنة؛ فعن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (الولد للفراش وللعاهر الحَجَر (يقصد به الرجم)) [رواه الجماعة إلا أبا داود] .
الإيلاء:
هو أن يقسم الزوج على أن يمتنع عن وطء امرأته مدة تزيد على أربعة أشهر، فمن يفعل ذلك يكون مُوليا من امرأته. وذهب المالكية إلى أن من امتنع عن وطء امرأته لنفس المدة بدون يمين بقصد الإضرار بها يكون موليا، ويلحقه حكم الإيلاء.
حكم الإيلاء: أعطى الشرع للمولي من زوجته فترة أربعة أشهر يراجع فيها نفسه، ويجامع امرأته ،فإن لم يفعل يكن موليا وتلزمه كفارة يمينه، قال تعالى: {للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم} [البقرة: 226]. فإن مضت الأربعة أشهر ولم يرجع الزوج في قسمه بوطئه امرأته، يكون بفعله ذلك قد عزم على طلاق امرأته، قال تعالى: {وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم} [البقرة: 227]، وعليه فإن جمهور العلماء يذهبون إلى أن للزوجة الحق أن تطالبه إما بالوطء أوالطلاق، فإن امتنع عن الوطء ضيق عليه القاضي حتى يطلق، فإن امتنع طلق عليه القاضي، ويقع الطلاق رجعيًّا على الصحيح، وتعتد المطلقة بالإيلاء كسائر المطلقات.
وقد يحرِّم الرجل زوجته على نفسه، وهذا التحريم إذا أريد به تحريم المرأة نفسها، لا يقع التحريم طلاقًا، فعن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- قال: إذا حرم الرجل امرأته فهي يمين يكفرها، ثم قال: {لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة} [الأحزاب: 21] [والحديث رواه مسلم]. وقالت عائشة -رضي الله عنها- إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من نسائه فجعل الحرام حلالا (أي جعل الشيء الذي حرمه حلالا بعد تحريمه) وجعل في اليمين كفارة. [متفق عليه].
الظهار:
أن يقول الرجل لامرأته: أنت على كظهر أمي، وذهب كثير من العلماء إلى أن الرجل يكون مظاهرًا أيضًا إذا ذكر بدلا من الأم إحدى محارمه كأخته أو ابنته، وقد حرم الإسلام الظهار، وجعله إذا صح وقوعه محرِّمًا للمرأة حتى يكفِّر زوجها عنه، ولا يعتبر الظهار طلاقًا كما كان في الجاهلية، ولا يحتسب من عدد الطلقات، بل هو يمين تحرم به المرأة، قال تعالى: {الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم ما هن أمهاتهم إن أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم وإنهم ليقولون منكرًا من القول وزورًا وإن الله لعفو غفور. والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا ذلكم توعظون به والله بما تعملون خبير. فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن يتماسا فمن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكنًا ذلك لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتلك حدود الله وللكافرين عذاب أليم} [المجادلة: 2-4].

الخلع:
هو حق للزوجة التي لا تقدر على أن ترعى حق الله في زوجها لكثرة الشقاق بينهما وعدم الوفاق ونحو ذلك، فترد على زوجها كل ما أخذت منه، إلا أن يقبل منها بأقل من ذلك، قال تعالى: {فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون} [البقرة: 229].
وعن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه- قال: جاءت امرأة ثابت بن قيس بن شماس إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، إني ما أعتب عليه في خلق ولا دين، ولكني أكره الكفر في الإسلام (أي تكرهه ولا تطيقه بغضًا). فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أتردِّين عليه حديقته؟). قالت: نعم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اقبل الحديقة، وطلقها تطليقة) [البخاري، والنسائي].
العدة:
هي مدة محددة، تختلف باختلاف حال المرأة، لا يحل للمرأة فيها الزواج، وتبدأ من لحظة فراق زوجها بالطلاق أو الوفاة أو ما في حكمهما. وعِدَد النساء وفقًا لسبب الفرقة هي:
1- عدة الوفاة: من مات عنها زوجها قبل الدخول تعتد بأربعة أشهر وعشرًا (130 يومًا تقريبًا) قال تعالى: {والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجًا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرًا} [البقرة: 234]، وكذلك من مات عنها زوجها بعد الدخول بها ولم تكن حاملاً، فإن كانت حاملا فعدتها إلى أن تضع حملها، وإن اجتمع سببان للفرقة كالطلاق والوفاة، فإن كان الطلاق رجعيًّا ثم مات الزوج انتقلت المرأة إلى عدة الوفاة بحسب حالها إن كانت حاملاً أو
غير حامل.
2- عدة الطلاق والفسخ: المطلقة قبل الدخول لا عدة عليها مطلقًا، وإن طلقت بعد الدخول وكانت ممن يحضن فعدتها ثلاث حيضات، قال تعالى {والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء} [البقرة: 228]، وإن كانت ممن لا يحضن كالصغيرة أو اليائسة فعدتها ثلاثة أشهر، قال تعالى: {واللائي يئسن من المحيض من نسائكم إن ارتبتم فعدتهن ثلاثة أشهر واللائي لم يحضن}
[الطلاق: 4]، فإن كانت حاملا فعدتها أن تضع حملها طالت المدة أم قصرت، قال تعالى: {وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن } [الطلاق: 4]، وإذا طلقت المرأة وهي ممن يحضن ثم ارتفع حيضها لسبب لا تعلمه تعتد عامًا كاملاً.
حضانة المولود:
أثبت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حق حضانة المولود -ذكرًا أو أنثى- للأم ما لم تتزوج، وقدر الشافعي فترة الحضانة بسبع سنوات للذكر، ورأى بعض الفقهاء ألا تحدد السن التي تنتهي فيها الحضانة، بل يراعي في ذلك قدرة الطفل على استقلاله بأمور نفسه، فإذا حصل له ذلك انتقل إلى الأب. وقال بعضهم بأن ينتظر به حتى البلوغ. أما الأنثى فينتظر بها حتى البلوغ ثم تنتقل إلى الأب إلا عند الحنابلة فتنتقل بعد سبع سنين حرصًا عليها.
الحكم إذا كان الولد مميزًا: اختلف الفقهاء في ذلك؛ فالشافعية يعطون المحْضُون حق التخيير بين الوالدين، وخالفهم في ذلك الحنابلة والمالكية، واشترط الحنابلة للتخيير أن يكون كلا الزوجين أهلا للحضانة، وألا يكون الولد معتوهًا، وإلا ترك للأم أو لصاحب الأهلية بالحضانة. أما إذا لم تكن الأم أهلا للحضانة لضعف دينها أو إصابتها بمرض أو نحو ذلك، فلينظر في المستحقين للحضانة بعدها، وذلك حسب درجة القرابة التي تحفظ للولد حقه في التربية.
- الأجرة على الحضانة: طالما أن الحاضنة تستحق نفقة العدة فإنها لا تجمع بين النفقة وأجرة الحضانة، أما إذا انتهت عدة المطلقة وأصبحت لا تتقاضى نفقة من والد الطفل، فإنها تستحق أجرة على الحضانة؛ لأنها تقوم بعمل لحساب والد الصغير أو وليه، هذا فيما يتعلق بالأم. أما إذا كانت الحاضنة امرأة أخرى غير الأم، فإنها تستحق أجرًا على الحضانة في مقابل الخدمات التي تؤديها، وإذا تبرعت بالقيام بهذه الخدمات صح تبرعها وسقط حقها في أجر الحضانة.
شروط الحضانة: يشترط في الحاضنة البلوغ، والعقل، والقدرة على التربية، والأمانة، وحسن الخلق، والإسلام.

----------


## رانيا المحامية

* شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## المحامي سعد حسين

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع

----------

